# 2wire Ethernet Light Blinking -Very- Rapidly + other problems



## whitelycanCS (Oct 15, 2010)

After 5 days of pulling my hair out listening to Indians talk to me like I'm either 8 or 80 while they try to figure out whats wrong on my end, I'm finally giving up and coming to the online community. Here's my problem.

First off, I don't have a modem, I run straight through a router. There are 5 lights on my router (2wire, I'm serviced through AT&T). Power, Ethernet, Wireless, DSL, Internet. All lights are doing what they should be doing (green for go) except the Ethernet light. It's green light is blinking very rapidly (10-15 times a second). Don't say a blinking Ethernet light is normal because I know this. An Ethernet light that blinks a couple times every couple seconds is normal. One that blinks 10+ times a second isn't. Something is wrong. You can't tell me its a coincidence that my internet problems started at the same time the light started blinking. 

The problem this is causing is a horrible delay when playing online games. I play both World of Warcraft and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. Both games are suffering, CoDMW2 moreso because of the nature of the game. When playing CoD I am used to getting a full 4 bars of ping and would probably be getting 5 if it could go any faster. No i'm stuck on either 1 or 2 bars (which means a horrible ping). I can be staring an enemy right in the face, unload a full clip of ammunition into his chest, and then he will invariably shoot me dead without ever being shot. In WoW it can be 2-5 seconds between my mouse click/keyboard key pushed and something actually happening in the game.

I have 3 computers using my router. 2 use Ethernet, 1 is wireless. I experience this problem even when my computer is the only one on.

*AT&T*: Basically "its not a problem with our internet, must be your computer"
*HP*: Basically "its not a problem with our computer, must be your internet"

I have done the following, none of which have fixed the issue: 
Reset/Reconfigured my router. _
Nothing_.

Unplugged everything from router and turned off computer for 2+ minutes. 
_Nothing_.

Unplugged my computer's Ethernet cable so that only my 2nd computer's Ethernet cable is connected (the light still kept blinking 10-15 a second). _
Nothing_.

Started the computer in safe mode with networking _
The light blinked like it should, only a couple times every couple seconds, and it seemed like the internet worked faster_ _than when running my computer out of safe mode_.

Checked to see if my NIC card was the problem. 
_Its not. Pinged to default gateway and got 100% response back with a 0ms average trip time._

Changed out my Ethernet cable to see if it was the problem. 
_It wasn't._

Tried to restore my computer to a previous state using HP's system restore feature. 
_I couldn't because for some reason the only possible state I could restore it to was from 8 hours ago, not the 4-5 days ago that this problem started._

Uninstalled my Webroot internet security suite thinking maybe it was causing some sort of blockage between my computer and the server of the game.
_It wasn't.

_Checked my speed at Speedtest.net.
_2500kbps download (what i'm paying for)_
_400kbps upload (what I'm paying for)
55ms ping_

I looked the problem up on the internet. 
_Apparently I'm the only one. Ever._

I REALLYdon't want to have to resort to a full system recovery (wiping all memory then reinstalling it) yet. Is there ANYONE out there that has a suggestion? I'm desperate.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

no need to be a desperado  does not have to be the computer or the internet, could be something else

would have to know the exact model number of your router to be sure, but the light blinking might just mean there is network activity

sounds like there is more activity than there should be, or what you are expecting, slowing things down because you have to share with it?

sometimes a program on your systems can be making the activity, or worse, a virus or something/somebody you don't know about using your network, like somebody is using your wireless network, or a huge download and you don't know etc?

tell us the full model numbers on the router and we will find out for sure if that even indicates activity on the network, before we go down the wrong path


----------



## whitelycanCS (Oct 15, 2010)

2701HG-B. No downloads going, no viruses.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

i see this info on page 18 of the install guide (assuming i have the right one)

http://support.2wire.com/download/49/2701_installation_guide.pdf

*Ethernet, USB, or Wireless Light Operating State*
OFF The gateway is powered off or booting up.
Solid green Device(s) connected via Ethernet, USB, or Wireless.
*Flickering green Data traffic is coming into or going out from the network.*

it does seem to be network activity

have a look in task manage's resource monitor and see if any processes on your system are making network activity


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

In adition to above, i just missed one thing in your post.

Did you try an other ethernet port on your router to be sure ?

Just giving ideas, and if i look at my switch here some act up a few blinks a sec and the servers are blinking like crazy due to more network activity.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it possible you have a neighbor who is connected wireless (and you dont know it?)


----------



## whitelycanCS (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope, my password is a random series of letters and numbers. I don't even know any of my neighbors, and I live in a house not an apartment so that makes it even less likely.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

try another port is a good test

if it were wireless activity it should be the wireless light that is blinking

it's the Ethernet light that's blinking, indicating activity on the Ethernet

that Ethernet segment is wired to your PC on an Ethernet port is it not? the PC you are having problems with World of Warcraft and Call of Duty on?

have you checked the resource monitor to see if a process on the PC is making network activity

right click on task bar, select task manager, networking and see if any activity

if so go to performance, resource manager, network and see if the activity is related to a process


----------



## Gagrashag (Jan 28, 2011)

*Found my Solution*

I found this thread today after having the same exact problem. After looking through my processes, it turns out that pmb.exe (pando media booster) was the culprit. It's not malware and is easy to remove; just end the proces. As far as I can tell everything is back to normal (no blinking light either).

Other people appear to have similar problems with this process as well...


----------



## poetryrocksalot (Apr 21, 2011)

I am having the same exact problem.

My ping is always below 60 ms.
I pay for 3 Mbit down and 0.5 Mbit up

I lag when I play any online game.

I notice it stops or starts when my roommate comes home. The funny thing is that I paid AT&T to rewire my telephone lines so that our network connection do not interfere, which means that I am not supposed to lag even if my roommate is downloading on his own separate internet connection.

I also bought my router used on eBay. And I am not 100% sure if my roommate is downloading or not.

So here are two things that I think causes the problem:
1) You are sharing telephone line with someone else from another house or another room. Perhaps my technician rewired the telephone line wrong.
2) My router is broken.

What do you think?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello....this is an old Thread and just to let you know, I have created a Thread for you already. Best to have your own Thread. Please refrain on hijiaking another Thread.


poetryrocksalot said:


> I am having the same exact problem.
> 
> My ping is always below 60 ms.
> I pay for 3 Mbit down and 0.5 Mbit up
> ...


Thread Closed.


----------

